# بالشروق : استلم فورا شقة 160م بمقدم 55000ج بدون اي رسوم والباقي تسهيلات 6 سنوات



## الكومى (21 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا شقة 160 م ( المقدم 55000ج) بدون اي رسوم وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] توجد بارقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها موجودة بأحد المناطق الحيوية بمدينة الشروق وتقع بالقرب من منطقة النوادى و نادى الشروق و بالقرب من طريق الحرية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و جميع مواقعنا بحرية تطل على حدائق شاسعة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]مكونة من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 3نوم + 2 حمام منهم حمام بالغرفه الرئيسيه + ريسبشن + مطبخ + تراس + بحرى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لمزيد من التفاصيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الالكترونى :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : إضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع - يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*​


----------

